# How can I have 2 subs in 2ch system with DCX and 2ch preamp?



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

I recently posted this at the audio circle forums but had no luck and after doing a google search I found this forum which specifically has a BFD thread. This is what I typed over at audio circle but if you guys need more info let me know.

I am in the process of doing a major upgrade to my 2ch system which resides in my home office/listening room. So far I have already decided on most of the gear I am going with but I am stuck with preamps. This is the gear I have already decided on:

Harbeth HL-Compact 7ES-3 Speakers (I originally was looking at the Super HL5 but I found the two to sound the same in midrange and highs so I would rather use the $1500 difference to buy 2 small sealed stereo subs)
SVS SB-12 Plus x2
Denon DVD-2930CI universal player
Music Hall MMF-9.1 package w/ Goldring Eroica LX
Have not decided on amplifier yet but I might go with a pro amp
Behringer DCX2496 to handle proper crossover with subs and help with room peaks and bumps along with treatments

Now this leaves me roughly $2200 give or take for a new or used preamp. I would like one with balanced pre-outs as the DCX and amp are balanced but I could always add a transformer to convert the signal to unbalanced. Since the DCX will be handling the crossover I was told I might not need anything to go from it to the preamp as far as sub connection is concerned. I have been looking at two preamps which are the Benchmark DAC1 Pre http://www.benchmarkmedia.com/dac1pre/ and also Musical Fidelity will be releasing a new preamp in the fall which has USB input for my music server and also built-in MM/MC phono preamp. Here is the link for the Musical Fidelity A1 FBP http://www.musicalfidelity.com/products/a1/a1fbp.html

I would really like to go for the Musical Fidelity because I won't have to have a separate phono pre but neither of them have sub preouts. Is it impossible to integrate 2 stereo subs with any of these preamps with the DCX?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> the DCX will be handling the crossover I was told I might not need anything to go from it to the preamp as far as sub connection is concerned.


Don't really understand this statement....



> but neither of them have sub preouts


Well, most stereo preamps wouldn't have a sub out. They simply supply stereo full range. You would feed the stereo signal to the DCX and then use it to bass manage the left and right mains output and the two subs outputs (which could be stereo or mono as you wish).

brucek


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

This is better suited for our Hi Fi Audio Components Forum, so I'm moving it there.

As brucek noted, the DCX crossover will split the signal from the pre-amp to highs (for the main channels) and lows (for the subwoofers). The downside is that you'll have another component in the main channel's signal path; some audiophiles frown on that, especially one that adds additional AD/DA conversions to the signal. This connection diagram from the DCX manual can illustrate better than I can explain it (just pretend the mixing console is your pre amp).







​

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank you so much Wayne, for that diagram. That is exactly the answer I was looking for. I have never really been into the whole pure analog thing like some "audiophiles", and I would rather tweak stuff to get the exact sound I want. I guess it's the fact that tweaking is in my blood since I am what most consider a "computer geek". I am a big vinyl fan as well though so I just like to have the best of both worlds.


----------



## terry j (Jul 31, 2006)

it's easy enough to have a splitter cable out of the preamp, that way the mains don't have a dcx 'in the way', but they will run full range as usual. Just use the subs to fill in underneath. Obviously into the analog input.

Obviously use REW to do the measuring/tweaking and level setting, and the preamp will automatically control the volume into the dcx and then the subs. I've done it with the bass outputs of my deqx. theoretically feeding less than full scale signal to an adc/dac combination is less than optimal, but for bass duties you probably won't notice.

The deqx I use has RCA out, I just converted that with my own home made cables to xlr plugs, did not worry about true balanced stuff. Worked fine.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The EMOTIVA RSP-1 2-channel preamp has balanced main outputs and a balanced sub output. A very nice unit for $630. It would accommodate everything you want to do and you could spend the extra cash on other goodies.

http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volu...fier-rpa-1-power-amplifier-5-2007-part-1.html

Instead of a pro amp you then might consider the Emotiva XPA-2 power amplifier. Such a setup would be sure to make your Harbeths and SVS subs sing!


----------

